# ANyone else like me?



## sbfnwa (Apr 25, 2011)

I read all the websites and they say that Fatty Foods are BAD!Not for me.... if i'm having a bad spell of IBS-D and need to eat i have fries and nuggets because they settle my stomach. But i can't find anything on the web that says that someone else out there is like that.


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

I do better on high fat and few fruits and vegetables. So I hear you! What are your symptoms?


----------



## jaysteve (Jun 6, 2011)

sbfnwa said:


> I read all the websites and they say that Fatty Foods are BAD!Not for me.... if i'm having a bad spell of IBS-D and need to eat i have fries and nuggets because they settle my stomach. But i can't find anything on the web that says that someone else out there is like that.


I am still waiting for this answer!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fatty foods greatly help my stomach. However not fries and nuggets because they are cooked in overcooked rancid vegetable oils!My IBS/IBD is fully 100% controlled. I don't suffer from it at all anymore as long as i eat my safe foods and high fat, low carb diet.Here is the info i have on fatty foods.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140891-frustrated-with-diets-for-ibs/Read what i posted for this person.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140537-help/Cooking instructions. And other important info.http://ultimawebsite.yolasite.com/A website i made that shows lots of things about health. So you know your eating healthy foods. The grammer and such still needs work. But the info is there.Now for websites that say fatty foods are good http://www.westonaprice.org/http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmhttp://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/forum.phphttp://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/02/25/saturated-fat-is-not-the-cause-of-heart-disease.aspxhttp://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxhttp://www.youmeworks.com/whylowcarb.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8WA5wcaHp4One thing to note though is if you start a very low carb, high fat diet then your body will enter a fat burning metabolism and ketosis. Chances are you have been a glucose burning metabolism most of your life and this change will take your body awhile to adapt. Normally it takes 4-7 days before you feel ALOT better. But it can take longer if you don't eat high enough fat and or cheat on the diet by eating something carby.If you plan on switching and entering ketosis then atleast for the first few weeks limit your carbohydrate intake to 20 grams per day not counting fiber and eat a diet of around 65-75% fat, 25-30% protein, 1-5% carbohydrates. www.fitday.com can help with that.But also not everyone has to be in ketosis to experience a high fat diet. You can eat up to 80-100 or so grams of carbohydrates per day not counting fiber and still remain a fat burning metabolism if you know what your doing. Just if you want ketosis as well its 20-30 grams per day limmit. But starting out with ketosis as well seems to help speed up the adapation to a fat burning metabolism. Thats why it's a good idea alot of the time to enter ketosis as well atleast for the first few weeks.


----------

